# Padilla Habano Torpedo Cigar Review - Good & Plenty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a big cigar that is delicious. That is if you can get a good draw. I had such a tasty experience with the robusto, I thought I'd try the t...

Read the full review here: Padilla Habano Torpedo Cigar Review - Good & Plenty


----------

